# Non riesco ad emergere nè Lilo, nè Grub

## Zievatron

Ciao a tutti,

Ho ripreso un'esperienza di installazione di Gentoo che avevo sospeso mesi fa.

E' un'installazione su HD condiviso con Salix ed eseguita da quest'ultimo in chroot.

Sono riuscito ad eseguire un aggiornamento completo ed a proseguire, seguendo il manuale, fino al capitolo 10, quello del bootloader.

A questo punto, però, sono bloccato. Non mi è riuscito di emergere nè Lilo, nè Grub e non so cosa fare.

Il tentativo di emergere Lilo mi dà questo output:

```
    darkstar / # emerge lilo

     * IMPORTANT: 10 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

     * Use eselect news to read news items.

    Calculating dependencies... done!

    >>> Verifying ebuild manifests

    >>> Emerging (1 of 2) sys-devel/bin86-0.16.17

     * Fetching files in the background. To view fetch progress, run

     * `tail -f /var/log/emerge-fetch.log` in another terminal.

     * bin86-0.16.17.tar.gz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ]

    >>> Unpacking source...

    >>> Unpacking bin86-0.16.17.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bin86-0.16.17/work

     * Applying bin86-0.16.17-amd64-build.patch ...                                                                                 [ ok ]

    >>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bin86-0.16.17/work

    >>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bin86-0.16.17/work/bin86-0.16.17 ...

    make -j3 PREFIX=/usr CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc 'CFLAGS=-march=native -O2 -pipe -D_POSIX_SOURCE ' 'LDFLAGS=-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed'

    set -e ; for d in ld as; do \

      (cd $d && make "LIBS=" "CFLAGS=-march=native -O2 -pipe -D_POSIX_SOURCE " "LDFLAGS=-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed" "BINDIR=/usr/bin" "LIBDIR=/usr/lib" "CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" all;); \

     done

    make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bin86-0.16.17/work/bin86-0.16.17/ld'

    x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -pipe -D_POSIX_SOURCE  -DREL_OUTPUT -c dumps.c -o dumps.o

    x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -pipe -D_POSIX_SOURCE  -DREL_OUTPUT -c io.c -o io.o

    x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -pipe -D_POSIX_SOURCE  -DREL_OUTPUT -c ld.c -o ld.o

     * gcc-config: Active gcc profile is invalid!

     * gcc-config: Active gcc profile is invalid!

    gcc-config: error: could not run/locate 'x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc'

    make[1]: *** [io.o] Errore 1

    make[1]: gcc-config: error: could not run/locate 'x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc'

     * gcc-config: Active gcc profile is invalid!

    *** Attesa dei processi non terminati....

    make[1]: *** [dumps.o] Errore 1

    gcc-config: error: could not run/locate 'x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc'

    make[1]: *** [ld.o] Errore 1

    make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bin86-0.16.17/work/bin86-0.16.17/ld'

    make: *** [all] Errore 1

    emake failed

     * ERROR: sys-devel/bin86-0.16.17 failed (compile phase):

     *   (no error message)

     *

     * Call stack:

     *     ebuild.sh, line  93:  Called src_compile

     *   environment, line 2054:  Called die

     * The specific snippet of code:

     *       emake PREFIX="/usr" CC="$(tc-getCC)" CFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -D_POSIX_SOURCE ${CPPFLAGS}" LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS}" || die

     *

     * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-devel/bin86-0.16.17'`,

     * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-devel/bin86-0.16.17'`.

     * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bin86-0.16.17/temp/build.log'.

     * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bin86-0.16.17/temp/environment'.

     * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bin86-0.16.17/work/bin86-0.16.17'

     * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bin86-0.16.17/work/bin86-0.16.17'

    >>> Failed to emerge sys-devel/bin86-0.16.17, Log file:

    >>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bin86-0.16.17/temp/build.log'

     * Messages for package sys-devel/bin86-0.16.17:

     * ERROR: sys-devel/bin86-0.16.17 failed (compile phase):

     *   (no error message)

     *

     * Call stack:

     *     ebuild.sh, line  93:  Called src_compile

     *   environment, line 2054:  Called die

     * The specific snippet of code:

     *       emake PREFIX="/usr" CC="$(tc-getCC)" CFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -D_POSIX_SOURCE ${CPPFLAGS}" LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS}" || die

     *

     * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-devel/bin86-0.16.17'`,

     * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-devel/bin86-0.16.17'`.

     * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bin86-0.16.17/temp/build.log'.

     * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bin86-0.16.17/temp/environment'.

     * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bin86-0.16.17/work/bin86-0.16.17'

     * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bin86-0.16.17/work/bin86-0.16.17'
```

Sugerisce di riportare anche questo:

```
    darkstar / # emerge --info '=sys-devel/bin86-0.16.17'

    !!! No gcc found. You probably need to 'source /etc/profile'

    !!! to update the environment of this terminal and possibly

    !!! other terminals also.

    Portage 2.1.11.62 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, [unavailable], glibc-2.15-r3, 3.2.29 x86_64)

    =================================================================

                             System Settings

    =================================================================

    System uname: Linux-3.2.29-x86_64-AMD_E-450_APU_with_Radeon-tm-_HD_Graphics-with-gentoo-2.2

    KiB Mem:     1766860 total,    298420 free

    KiB Swap:    3321852 total,   3251188 free

    Timestamp of tree: Wed, 01 May 2013 17:00:01 +0000

    ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

    app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

    dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

    dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r3, 3.2.3-r2

    dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

    sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

    sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

    sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

    sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

    sys-devel/automake:       1.12.6

    sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

    sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

    sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

    sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

    sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

    sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.7 (virtual/os-headers)

    sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

    Repositories: gentoo

    ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

    ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA @EULA"

    CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

    CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

    CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

    CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

    CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

    CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

    DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

    EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

    FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

    FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

    FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

    GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

    LANG="it_IT.utf8"

    LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

    MAKEOPTS="-j3"

    PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

    PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

    PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

    PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

    PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

    PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

    SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

    USE="(-aqua) X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 audacious berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cxx dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode enscript exif ffmpeg firefox flac fortran ftp gdbm gdm gif gimp git glade glyr gnome-keyring gtk iconv introspection ipv6 java javascript jpeg lastfm lcms ldap libcanberra libmpd libnotify mad matroska mmx mng modules mozilla mp3 mp4 mpd mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl odf ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit raw readline sals sdl session smp spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd thunar tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xklavier xml xv xvid zlib {-test}" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

    Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

Il tentativo di emergere Grub mi dà questo output:

```
    ... ...

    * Determining the location of the kernel source code

     * Found kernel source directory:

     *     /usr/src/linux

     * Could not find a Makefile in the kernel source directory.

     * Please ensure that /usr/src/linux points to a complete set of Linux sources

     * Unable to calculate Linux Kernel version for build, attempting to use running version

    ... ...

    configure: error: in `/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/work/grub-0.97':

    configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

    See `config.log' for more details

    !!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

    !!! /var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/work/grub-0.97/config.log

     * ERROR: sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12 failed (compile phase):

     *   econf failed

     *

     * Call stack:

     *          ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_compile

     *        environment, line 4223:  Called econf '--libdir=/lib' '--datadir=/usr/lib/grub' '--exec-prefix=/' '--disable-auto-linux-mem-opt' '--with-curses'

     *   phase-helpers.sh, line  521:  Called die

     * The specific snippet of code:

     *            die "econf failed"

     *

     * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12'`,

     * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12'`.

     * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/temp/build.log'.

     * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/temp/environment'.

     * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/work/grub-0.97'

     * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/work/grub-0.97'

    >>> Failed to emerge sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12, Log file:

    >>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/temp/build.log'

     * Messages for package sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12:

     * Could not find a Makefile in the kernel source directory.

     * Please ensure that /usr/src/linux points to a complete set of Linux sources

     * Unable to calculate Linux Kernel version for build, attempting to use running version

     * ERROR: sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12 failed (compile phase):

     *   econf failed

     *

     * Call stack:

     *          ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_compile

     *        environment, line 4223:  Called econf '--libdir=/lib' '--datadir=/usr/lib/grub' '--exec-prefix=/' '--disable-auto-linux-mem-opt' '--with-curses'

     *   phase-helpers.sh, line  521:  Called die

     * The specific snippet of code:

     *            die "econf failed"

     *

     * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12'`,

     * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12'`.

     * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/temp/build.log'.

     * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/temp/environment'.

     * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/work/grub-0.97'

     * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/work/grub-0.97'
```

Sugerisce di riportare anche questo:

```
    darkstar / # emerge --info '=sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12'

    !!! No gcc found. You probably need to 'source /etc/profile'

    !!! to update the environment of this terminal and possibly

    !!! other terminals also.

    Portage 2.1.11.62 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, [unavailable], glibc-2.15-r3, 3.2.29 x86_64)

    =================================================================

                             System Settings

    =================================================================

    System uname: Linux-3.2.29-x86_64-AMD_E-450_APU_with_Radeon-tm-_HD_Graphics-with-gentoo-2.2

    KiB Mem:     1766860 total,    298644 free

    KiB Swap:    3321852 total,   3251312 free

    Timestamp of tree: Wed, 01 May 2013 17:00:01 +0000

    ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

    app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

    dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

    dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r3, 3.2.3-r2

    dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

    sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

    sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

    sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

    sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

    sys-devel/automake:       1.12.6

    sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

    sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

    sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

    sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

    sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

    sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.7 (virtual/os-headers)

    sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

    Repositories: gentoo

    ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

    ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA @EULA"

    CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

    CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

    CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

    CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

    CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

    CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

    DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

    EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

    FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

    FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

    FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

    GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

    LANG="it_IT.utf8"

    LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

    MAKEOPTS="-j3"

    PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

    PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

    PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

    PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

    PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

    PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

    SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

    USE="(-aqua) X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 audacious berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cxx dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode enscript exif ffmpeg firefox flac fortran ftp gdbm gdm gif gimp git glade glyr gnome-keyring gtk iconv introspection ipv6 java javascript jpeg lastfm lcms ldap libcanberra libmpd libnotify mad matroska mmx mng modules mozilla mp3 mp4 mpd mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl odf ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit raw readline sals sdl session smp spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd thunar tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xklavier xml xv xvid zlib {-test}" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

    Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

Entrambi lamentano palesemente un problema con GCC.

Ma come si cura?

P.S.:

Sia Salix che Gentoo sono installati ciascuno in una partizione sola (a parte solo swap che è comune) e Salix viene avviato da Lilo.

Quindi, in MBR c'è già Lilo di Salix.

----------

## ago

Riesci ad emergere altre applicazioni scritte in c/c++ ?

In ogni caso seleziona un profilo valido con 

```
gcc-config $numero
```

 e poi dai 

```
source /etc/profile
```

----------

## Zievatron

 *ago wrote:*   

> Riesci ad emergere altre applicazioni scritte in c/c++ ?

 

Qualche piccolo esempio?

Fin'ora, ho emerso tutto quello che si emerge seguendo il manuale fino al momento di emergere il bootloader. Prima di arrivare a questo punto, ho anche provato un aggiornamento completo (avevo interrotto l'esperienza 6 mesi fa, quindi penso che ci voleva, infatti ha emerso 201 paccheti e mi ha fatto aggiornare anche il profilo).

 *Quote:*   

> In ogni caso seleziona un profilo valido con 
> 
> ```
> gcc-config $numero
> ```
> ...

 

Ma devo scrivere proprio così, o devo scrivere un numero al posto della parola numero?

Se scrivo proprio così, ottengo:

```
darkstar / # gcc-config $numero

Usage: gcc-config [options] [CC Profile]

Change the current compiler profile, or give info about profiles.

Options:

  -C, --nocolor              Disable color output

  -O, --use-old              Use the old profile if one was selected.

  -f, --force                Make sure all config files are regenerated.

  -c, --get-current-profile  Print current used gcc profile.

  -l, --list-profiles        Print a list of available profiles.

  -S, --split-profile        Split profiles into their components

  -E, --print-environ        Print environment that can be used to setup the

                             current gcc profile, or a specified one.

  -B, --get-bin-path         Print path where binaries of the given/current

                             profile are located.

  -L, --get-lib-path         Print path where libraries of the given/current

                             profile are located.

Profile names are of the form:  <CTARGET>-<version>

For example:                    i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.2.1
```

Se devo scrivere un numero, non ho idea di quale numero scrivere.

 *Quote:*   

>  e poi dai 
> 
> ```
> source /etc/profile
> ```
> ...

 

Ho provato lo stesso, ma si limita restituirmi il rigo di comando, perciò non so se ha fatto qualcosa.

----------

## ago

gcc-config -l e poi gcc-config $numero

----------

## Zievatron

Inutile, non mi dà nessuna lista dei disponibili, mi dice solo che questo non è valido:

```
darkstar / # gcc-config -l

 * gcc-config: Active gcc profile is invalid!

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.6.3
```

EDIT:

A meno che non intende dire che quello è l'unico valido.   :Confused: 

----------

## ago

gcc-config 1

----------

## Zievatron

 *ago wrote:*   

> gcc-config 1

 

uuhh!!! A me sembra aver funzionato ugualmente inserendo invece tutto il nome del profilo.

Infatti, poi ho potuto scaricare tranquillamente Lilo.

Solo che mi ha detto:

```
 * Could not determine root partition!
```

E' normale, o è grave?   :Confused: 

----------

## ago

Un problema per topic

----------

